# DPI rauf und Ingame Sens runter??



## simon3004 (17. Mai 2013)

Moin Leute!
Ich hab noch nicht lange einen PC, daher hat man auch noch viele offene Fragen. Meine bezieht sich auf die Maus. Wenn ich eine hohe Ingame Sensitivität habe, dann fühlt sich die Maus unpräzise an (Pixel-Skipping).
Daher habe ich die Ingame Sensitivität sehr niedrig gestellt und die DPI auf Maximum. Ist der Schritt sinnvoll?
Wie stellt ihr eure Sensitivität ein und wie verändert sich die Präzision???(Ego-Shooter)
Maus: G400


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. Mai 2013)

Ich würde sagen, das ist ein sinnvoller Schritt, da du ja die Präzision erhöht hast.


----------



## kero81 (17. Mai 2013)

Och dachte immer ich wüsste über dpi brscheid. Hatte Bös vor zwei Wochen eine g9x mit 1600dpi laufen. Jetzt habe ich eine naga und diese betreibe ich lot nur 800dpi. Habe weder was an Windows noch im Spiel geändert. Mausbeschleimigung habe ich bei beiden nie am. Die naga Ost mit 1600 viel schneller als die g9x mit 1600. Warum ist das so???


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. Mai 2013)

Weiß ich nicht, hatte ich auch von ner G500 auf ne RAT 7.
Vorher immer so 1600, jetzt 2000.
Fühlt sich auch irgendwie gleich an.


----------



## simon3004 (17. Mai 2013)

Wenn man jetzt ne Maus mit 6000 DPI hätte und die Ingamesensitivität auf ein Minimum runtersetzen würde, wäre sie dann präziser und die Mausbewegung flüssiger?
Edit: Als ich in CS GO die Sensitivät von 6  auf 1 gesetzt habe, war die Bewegung der Maus deutlich geschmeidiger als auf 6. Also sollte man die Ingame Sensitivität immer so niedrig wie möglich halten oder?


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. Mai 2013)

Wenn die Maus gut auf so hohen Einstellungen ist, ja.


----------



## vvoll3 (17. Mai 2013)

simon3004 schrieb:


> Wenn man jetzt ne Maus mit 6000 DPI hätte und die Ingamesensitivität auf ein Minimum runtersetzen würde, wäre sie dann präziser und die Mausbewegung flüssiger?
> Edit: Als ich in CS GO die Sensitivät von 6  auf 1 gesetzt habe, war die Bewegung der Maus deutlich geschmeidiger als auf 6. Also sollte man die Ingame Sensitivität immer so niedrig wie möglich halten oder?



Wenn du Raw Input verwendest dann funktioniert es, angepasste DPI sind allerdings rechnerisch für die meisten Engines trotz Raw Input besser.


----------



## Eureka7 (17. Mai 2013)

Hmm ich spiel mit meiner G700 mit 400DPI und niedriger ingame Sense.
Muss zwar quer über den Tisch gehen um mich zu drehen, aber Präzise ist es alle mal !


----------



## simon3004 (17. Mai 2013)

Eureka7 schrieb:


> Hmm ich spiel mit meiner G700 mit 400DPI und niedriger ingame Sense.
> Muss zwar quer über den Tisch gehen um mich zu drehen, aber Präzise ist es alle mal !


400DPI würden bei mir gar nicht gehen. Ich bewege meine Maus im Spiel immer nur ca. 5 cm in die eine Richtung und 5cm in die andere.


----------



## simon3004 (17. Mai 2013)

vvoll3 schrieb:


> Wenn du Raw Input verwendest dann funktioniert es, angepasste DPI sind allerdings rechnerisch für die meisten Engines trotz Raw Input besser.


Wie meinste das mit den angepassten DPI ?


----------



## hornhautman (17. Mai 2013)

interessanter Ansatz! Würde mich auch interessieren, sollte pcgh einen quickpoll starten finde ich! Hatte über Jahre immer nur standard 800dpi, jetzt g400 mit 2300dpi in spielen und windows, früher hatte ich eine Monitorauflösung von 1280 x 1024 und jetzt 1920 x 1080 - der Weg der Maus auf dem Mauspad ist ca der gleiche, um einmal den Mauszeiger von links nach rechts auf dem Monitor zu bewegen. Aber mehr Präzision habe ich dadurch nicht! auch nicht auf 1000Hz USB-Frequenz.  zb beim snipern, wenn man nur einen müh korrigieren will (BF3), ist es nach wie vor ein krampf.


----------



## vvoll3 (17. Mai 2013)

simon3004 schrieb:


> Wie meinste das mit den angepassten DPI ?



Einfach gesagt, zu wenig und du skippst Winkel wie du bemerkt hast, zuviel und es können Artifakte(Negative Beschleunigung und ähnliches) auftreten, sollte bei Raw Input allerdings im Regelfall nicht passieren, aber mehr wie Pixelgenau geht so wieso nicht^^, bei meiner Sensitivity würden zum Beispiel sogar um die ~150 CPI reichen, native CPI Schritte zu verwenden würde ich auch noch empfehlen.



hornhautman schrieb:


> interessanter Ansatz! Würde mich auch  interessieren, sollte pcgh einen quickpoll starten finde ich! Hatte über  Jahre immer nur standard 800dpi, jetzt g400 mit 2300dpi in spielen und  windows, früher hatte ich eine Monitorauflösung von 1280 x 1024 und  jetzt 1920 x 1080 - der Weg der Maus auf dem Mauspad ist ca der gleiche,  um einmal den Mauszeiger von links nach rechts auf dem Monitor zu  bewegen. Aber mehr Präzision habe ich dadurch nicht! auch nicht auf  1000Hz USB-Frequenz.  zb beim snipern, wenn man nur einen müh korrigieren will (BF3), ist es nach wie vor ein krampf.



Natürlich, mehr wie Pixelgenau geht nicht, und wenn du Kramphaft korrigieren muss wäre es vielleicht sinnvoll die Sense hinunterzustellen, ein "mit wie viel cm/360° spielt ihr" Thread wäre durchaus interessant, auch wenn das Ergebnis wohl ein Trauerzeugnis wäre.^^

Aber etwas anderes, 2300dpi sind bei der G400 nicht gerade sinnvoll, da es kein nativer Schritt ist und somit von der Software heruntergerechnet wird(wodurch du die Sense doppelt umrechnest), da wären die 3600 sinnvoller.


----------



## loller7 (17. Mai 2013)

Ich merke gerade dass ich keine Ahnung davon hab. Ein guter thread indem erklärt wird was es mit den dpi etc. So auf sich hat und was vernünftige uns sinnvolle Einstellungen wären wäre da sehr hilfreich.


----------



## gh0st76 (17. Mai 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, das ist ein sinnvoller Schritt, da du ja die Präzision erhöht hast.


 
CPI ist nicht gleich Präzision. Das sich die G500 und die RAT auf 1600 unterschiedlich anfühlen ist auch logisch. Avago Sensor bei der G500 und Phillips Twin Eye bei der RAT.


----------



## simon3004 (17. Mai 2013)

hornhautman schrieb:


> interessanter Ansatz! Würde mich auch interessieren, sollte pcgh einen quickpoll starten finde ich! Hatte über Jahre immer nur standard 800dpi, jetzt g400 mit 2300dpi in spielen und windows, früher hatte ich eine Monitorauflösung von 1280 x 1024 und jetzt 1920 x 1080 - der Weg der Maus auf dem Mauspad ist ca der gleiche, um einmal den Mauszeiger von links nach rechts auf dem Monitor zu bewegen. Aber mehr Präzision habe ich dadurch nicht! auch nicht auf 1000Hz USB-Frequenz.  zb beim snipern, wenn man nur einen müh korrigieren will (BF3), ist es nach wie vor ein krampf.


Desto höher die Auflösung desto höher muss auch die DPI sein. 
Der Cursor muss ja dann bei 1920*1080 mehr Pixel zurücklegen für eine bestimmte Strecke.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle 3600 DPI einstellen und Ingame Sensitivität auf 0.05 machen. Fühlt sich dann flüssiger an.
*Edit: Eine hohe Ingame Sensitivität hat bei mir zu Rucklern geführt.*


----------

